# GI Issues After Introducing Orijen



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

Some facts about Grizzie's diet:

- breeder fed Eukanuba, I noticed she is not eating all of her meals at 6 months old, decided to search for different options
- contracts giardia, is treated with antibiotic and probiotic on Eukanuba, age 6.5 months
- after fecals came clear, decided to switch to Orijen large puppy (age 7.5 months); switch gradually
- stool is coming out hard but ending as pudding like texture most of the time
- add pumpkin and completely on Orijen until yesterday (age 8 months)
- yesterday gets explosive diahrrea, eats lean lamb with rice and veggies, goes to the bathroom 8 times with watery stool, this morning stops taking fluids
- see vet, takes her off Orijen and any kinds of other food and gives Hills Z/D plus antibiotic for the next 10 days
- come home, she eats all of Hills and drinks water

Vet suspects food allergies or Orijen too rich for her.

Has anyone had such a strong reaction to Orijen or anything similar happen to them?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh yes. Carly couldn't tolerate Orijen when she was a puppy. We went through the same thing, even going so far as to test for EPI and SIBO. Nope, it was Orijen. Switched her to Earthborn, and then later to Fromms LBP. Never had another problem.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My dogs could not tolerate Orijen. It was too rich. Eukanuba is not a top quality food. I think it is even harder for a dogs' system to adjust to something as rich as Orijen, after being on a poor quality food. I know - my previous dog used to eat IAMS, before trying Orijen. Orijen gave her soft poo and terrible gas. She was also allergic to chicken. I switched her to TOTW Pacific Stream. I also feed TOTW to my current dogs. I fostered a dog with suspected food allergies. I fed him one of the limited ingredient foods.

My guess is that your pups' problem is the Orijen.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Val has been on Orijen since he was a pup. Breeder fed Orijen LP and I continued that until he was about 6 months old. He's now on Orijen Tundra and thriving! He did have a real bad bout of diarrhea at about 5 months old. Took him off Orijen and did the boiled chicken and steamed white rice. The Vet wanted to put him on Royal Canin! I got his diarrhea under control and eased him back on Orijen. He now has either Orijen Tundra or Six Fish and he's doing great. 
Orijen is a very high protein food! There is no perfect food out there, although I think Orijen is close... It appears you eased him on to Orijen perfectly but things happen!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

If Origen is too rich you might try Acana, less protein, same manufacturer, good quality kibble and a variety of diets. There are grain free, no chicken, limited ingredient formulations if you are trying to use a simple food. I have used lamb and apple and pork with butternut squash for several years with excellent results.


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

Vet said to keep her on Hill's for 10 days and see what happens. She went to get busy twice today and both times it was solid. I am not a huge fan of Hill's because it seems like a ton of fillers.
When I fed Orijen, she asked for more food all the time and I gave her a lot because I figured she is growing, why not? Maybe that was my mistake. I did not want to stun her growth.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You wouldn't have stunted her growth. You overfed her, which can also cause diarrhea. Mine would have eaten all day if I had let him. As long as their body condition is good then they are getting sufficient food.


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> You wouldn't have stunted her growth. You overfed her, which can also cause diarrhea. Mine would have eaten all day if I had let him. As long as their body condition is good then they are getting sufficient food.


You are right. I think that is exactly what happened. Do you think I will be able to go back to Orijen once this calms down or should I just try something new/stay on Hill's?


----------

